# Does high humidity hurt electronics?



## Katnapper (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm in the bug room so much nowdays, I'm seriously considering moving the bedroom T.V. into my bug room so I can half "watch" it while I feed and tend to everyone. But I'm thinking and wondering if the higher humidity in there might negatively affect it. I have a console-type humidifier in there that I run a lot. Do you think it would harm the T.V.?


----------



## bassist (Mar 11, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Rick (Mar 11, 2009)

Unless you have it like a sauna in there then I would say no.


----------



## ismart (Mar 11, 2009)

I would just be a little careful about not having your full attention on the mantids. In my old age multitasking is a bit more difficult than it used to be. I could picture myself losing a lot of feeders while whatching pokemon, or closing a lid on one of my poor mantids legs while whatching dirty jobs. Just be carefull!


----------



## nasty bugger (Mar 12, 2009)

It may eventually create some mold or mildew on the circuit boards over time if it gets too nasty in there, but they have tv's in some of the humidest places in the world, so i wouldn't worry too much.

Now if you go spilling stuff into the set then you may not want to be firing it up too soon....

Did you know, that WD40 was not developed as a lubricant, like alot of people use it for. It was developed to displace water, thus the WD, and it was the fortieth recipe they tried. If you do get some water build up you could spray some WD 40 to displace the moisture. This is just speculation, and by no means advice.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh boy... now I feel really embarrassed and rather silly. We just bought this house last year, and I hardly ever went in the spare bedroom that much before I made it into a bug room. But since I did, almost every inch of wall space has been taken by shelves, humidifier, feeder tubs, etc. I went in there looking around to plan where to put the T.V., and suddenly realized we don't have a cable outlet in there!  

Well... unless I have a cable guy come out and put one in, I guess I really don't need one in there anyway. B) I do already have *plenty* to keep me busy! I might never come out if I had a T.V., lol.  Nice to know if I do though, that I shouldn't have to worry about the humidity. Thank you everyone for the answers. Might just help me later, rather than sooner. And yes, Paul... if I ever do decide to arrange it, I'll be sure to keep in mind to be very careful! :lol: LOL


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 12, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Oh boy... now I feel really embarrassed and rather silly. We just bought this house last year, and I hardly ever went in the spare bedroom that much before I made it into a bug room. But since I did, almost every inch of wall space has been taken by shelves, humidifier, feeder tubs, etc. I went in there looking around to plan where to put the T.V., and suddenly realized we don't have a cable outlet in there!  Well... unless I have a cable guy come out and put one in, I guess I really don't need one in there anyway. B) I do already have *plenty* to keep me busy! I might never come out if I had a T.V., lol.  Nice to know if I do though, that I shouldn't have to worry about the humidity. Thank you everyone for the answers. Might just help me later, rather than sooner. And yes, Paul... if I ever do decide to arrange it, I'll be sure to keep in mind to be very careful! :lol: LOL


you could just put a radio in the room  and listen to music while you feed the hungry little buggers


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 13, 2009)

Emile said:


> you could just put a radio in the room  and listen to music while you feed the hungry little buggers


Yep, that's an idea too!


----------



## Headspace (Mar 13, 2009)

I think some of you are forgetting that electronics heat up. I can promise you that many electronics, such as computers and TV sets (even digital ones) are going to be dry as a bone inside for that reason. There's a continuous flow of air due to fans, and a significant amount of heat coming off of anything that's laden with chips. So absent being underwater, I'm sure you'll be fine.

I had a client whose downstairs computers ended up in about a foot of water. We only lost the power supplies, everything else worked fine after it was allowed to dry out BEFORE being turned on. Most electronics are resilient to getting wet--UNLESS you have power while wet. Then it's all over.


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 14, 2009)

Headspace said:


> Most electronics are resilient to getting wet--UNLESS you have power while wet. Then it's all over.


+1 I've experienced both sides of the fact many times. :lol: Most elecs are fine getting wet just as long as they are not powered up.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 14, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> +1 I've experienced both sides of the fact many times. :lol: Most elecs are fine getting wet just as long as they are not powered up.


So there you go, Katt! You can have a TV in your bug room so long as it's not turned on!  

You'll avoid a lot or irritating commercials that way! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 20, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> So there you go, Katt! You can have a TV in your bug room so long as it's not turned on!  You'll avoid a lot or irritating commercials that way! :lol:


Haha... :lol: how did you know I *HATE* loud, irritating commercials? My husband says I'm the only person he's ever known who has "broken" the Mute button on the T.V. remote.  I mute the commercials every break, and now the Mute button on our remote is worn out and will hardly work. You have to press it really hard a bunch of times, and it might work eventually. Now I've resorted to using the Volume up and down, unfortunately. &lt;_&lt; 

You know... I really feel pretty stupid now. I was in the bug room the other day sitting on the floor feeding... I looked over, and what did I see staring me in the face? Yep... the cable outlet.


----------

